# Word of the Day: Ramble



## Em in Ohio

Cheat Sheet:  Walking aimlessly; Talk or write at length in a confused or inconsequential way; other?


----------



## Rosemarie

She built an arbour in her garden, with pink roses to ramble over it.


----------



## Ruthanne

Often, after I drink much coffee I will ramble on.


----------



## Em in Ohio

Ruthanne said:


> Often, after I drink much coffee I will ramble on.


Can I borrow that excuse?  I'm not sure that coffee makes me ramble more, but I do use it as my only source of water!


----------



## Ruthanne

Em in Ohio said:


> Can I borrow that excuse?  I'm not sure that coffee makes me ramble more, but I do use it as my only source of water!


I often drink a whole pot.


----------



## Em in Ohio

Rosemarie said:


> She built an arbour in her garden, with pink roses to ramble over it.


I've been researching English cottage gardens.That's the look that I love, very informal and colorful and full of wonderful scents. Your post is motivating my plans for next year!


----------



## Sliverfox

I like to ramble through the  woods,,looking at plants.


----------



## Sliverfox

It is a family trait to ramble on & on telling a story.


----------



## Sliverfox

Isn't there a song that has the words,,"He's a rambling man' ?


----------



## Em in Ohio

Sliverfox said:


> Isn't there a song that has the words,,"He's a rambling man' ?


Yes!  "I'm a Ramblin' Man, doin' what I can...oops, didn't hear it!"


----------



## hollydolly

*I live in the countryside surrounded by farmland, woodland ,  lakes and rivers...I spend a lot of time rambling over those areas, and taking photos 





*


----------



## squatting dog

Then there's the Allman Brothers Band.


----------



## jerry old

"You working?"
"Got fired."
"What'ca gonn's  do?"
"Ramble hoss, ramble."


----------



## RubyK

My older sister traveled a lot in her younger years and her name was Rose. My mother called her Rambling Rose.


----------



## RubyK

Nat King Cole had a popular song back in the day called Ramblin' Rose.


----------



## RubyK

My neighbor often dominates conversations by rambling on and on about growing up on a farm with her 9 brothers and sisters.


----------



## Kaila

Some people might assume that all rambling is aimless and irrelevant, 
but there are times when rambling eventually leads to making some interesting or worthwile point, 
though admittedly, after too much rambling!


----------



## Kaila

If one rambles too long before getting to the point, 
then there might be no one left listening, when the important part is voiced!


----------



## katlupe

At times I feel the need to just ramble on, to another place or time.


----------



## Em in Ohio

squatting dog said:


> Then there's the Allman Brothers Band.


This is the version that I was slightly familiar with, but still got the words wrong a bit!


----------



## Em in Ohio

Once upon a time, I owned a Rambler.  Now I drive a Chevy.


----------



## jujube

I'll  use  it three times in the same sentence:  "It was a nice day and I was in the mood for a bit of a ramble, so I thought I'd ramble over to The Ramble."  (The Ramble is a wooded area with paths in Central Park in New York City.)  Noun, verb, and proper noun.

Way to work a word!!!  Great!

Thanks, Matrix!


----------



## jerry old

post 22, too bad you didn''t drive your Rambler (Nash Automobile) to The Ramble.


----------



## Em in Ohio

I hope I don't sound like I'm just rambling on, but I have to congratulate one and all for the clever responses to the challenge of using the word 'ramble' in a sentence in the game, Word of the Day, which is really satisfying for me to see but I can't keep rambling about it because it is getting late, so sorry if I am taking up too much of your time!


----------



## jerry old

Em. you the boss, most of us (me) to lazy  to herd a bunch of old folks.


----------



## Kaila

Rambling through the forum sections and countless threads, someone might happen across _this one_!


----------



## jujube

jerry old said:


> post 22, too bad you didn''t drive your Rambler (Nash Automobile) to The Ramble.



It would get stuck in the (b)rambles.


----------



## Furryanimal

Rambling on is a song by Procul Harum


----------



## SeaBreeze

I often have to cut off the conversation with my coworker, he can ramble on and on forever about nothing.


----------

